#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Configurar tplink 542 modo cliente rede mikrotik

## dougdoidao

Pessoal, me encontro com outro problema em minha rede.
Tenho vários tplink 542 e simplesmente não consigo configurar eles em modo cliente da minha rede wireless.
A rede funciona em modo de autenticação hotspot com cartões mikrotik, mas não consigo fazer esse rádio funcionar como cliente na rede.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo se vc estiver tentando rodar o TPLink como ISP mode assim como se faz com radios com firms APRouter, não rola... esse radio soh faz nat quando o link chega por cabo na porta ethernet WAN, fazendo assim bridge entre as portas LAN e a Wireless.

Tente instalar o firmware Zoneone - Professional Firmwares esse firm tem uma versão pra radios com chipset atheros usados pelo tplink

Abraços




> Pessoal, me encontro com outro problema em minha rede.
> Tenho vários tplink 542 e simplesmente não consigo configurar eles em modo cliente da minha rede wireless.
> A rede funciona em modo de autenticação hotspot com cartões mikrotik, mas não consigo fazer esse rádio funcionar como cliente na rede.

----------


## dougdoidao

Cara, eu já tentei de toda forma, mas se conseguir fazer ele rodar como isp mode vai ser excelente. Mas só um detalhe, no site zoneone, não encontrei firmware para rádios tplink, poderia pra completar me informar qual a firmware que eu iria instalar nesse meu?
Outra, o que tenho é um tl-wr542G, o 543 tem a função isp, será que se eu tacar a firmware do 543 no 542 ele funciona?

Obrigado.





> Amigo se vc estiver tentando rodar o TPLink como ISP mode assim como se faz com radios com firms APRouter, não rola... esse radio soh faz nat quando o link chega por cabo na porta ethernet WAN, fazendo assim bridge entre as portas LAN e a Wireless.
> 
> Tente instalar o firmware Zoneone - Professional Firmwares esse firm tem uma versão pra radios com chipset atheros usados pelo tplink
> 
> Abraços

----------


## joseva

> Pessoal, me encontro com outro problema em minha rede.
> Tenho vários tplink 542 e simplesmente não consigo configurar eles em modo cliente da minha rede wireless.
> A rede funciona em modo de autenticação hotspot com cartões mikrotik, mas não consigo fazer esse rádio funcionar como cliente na rede.


Amigo uso aqui na minha rede alguns rádios com chip Atheros e também uso hotspot. O fato é que alguns deste rádios nao fazem bridge em modo cliente e por isso não passam a autenticação do hotspot. A solução que encontrei foi ou utiliza-lo em wds (pra que ele pudesse ser birdge) ou liberar um ip para ele no meu servidor permitindo assim que este cliente pudesse navegar sem o hotspot. Lembrando que se você fizer isso terá que gerar uma queue para ele senão ele não terá controle de banda.
Qualquer dúvida se estiver ao meu alcance é só falar.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo não sei te falar qual o firm ideal, já que não cheguei a testar, em contato com um fornecedor ele disse que deveria tentar instalar o firmware pra ovilink wla 5000ap, mais como o equipamento era de um cliente pedi pra ele troca por um edimax.
Os radios da Greatek tambem usam chipset atheros e já tem uma versão do firmware como modo cliente precisa da uma olhada no site. Agora os tplink não sei realmente te dizer oq fazer

Abraços




> Cara, eu já tentei de toda forma, mas se conseguir fazer ele rodar como isp mode vai ser excelente. Mas só um detalhe, no site zoneone, não encontrei firmware para rádios tplink, poderia pra completar me informar qual a firmware que eu iria instalar nesse meu?
> Outra, o que tenho é um tl-wr542G, o 543 tem a função isp, será que se eu tacar a firmware do 543 no 542 ele funciona?
> 
> Obrigado.

----------


## dougdoidao

Caro, vou te incomodar mais um pouco com essa firmware, baixei a ovilink 5000ap, mas no browser o sistema do tplink não aceita atualizar com essa firmware. No caso eu teria que inserir ela via ftp ou tftp? teria que fazer alguma configuração no tplink pra jogar a firmware nele?
To bem perdido nessa atualização e precisando muito botar esses aparelhos pra funcionar,
Grato.





> Amigo não sei te falar qual o firm ideal, já que não cheguei a testar, em contato com um fornecedor ele disse que deveria tentar instalar o firmware pra ovilink wla 5000ap, mais como o equipamento era de um cliente pedi pra ele troca por um edimax.
> Os radios da Greatek tambem usam chipset atheros e já tem uma versão do firmware como modo cliente precisa da uma olhada no site. Agora os tplink não sei realmente te dizer oq fazer
> 
> Abraços

----------


## dougdoidao

Pessoal, consegui resolver o problema configurando um wds no mikrotik com o tplink... fiz uma bridge entre os dois.. ficou muito bom o sinal e a qualidade dele é excelente...

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

amigo estou pensando em comprar alguns radios desses , vc conseguiu fazer com que ele repasse a autenticaçao do hotspot ??? poderia dizer como , sou meio novato no mikrotik

----------


## JHONNE

> amigo estou pensando em comprar alguns radios desses , vc conseguiu fazer com que ele repasse a autenticaçao do hotspot ??? poderia dizer como , sou meio novato no mikrotik


wds no ap com vários clientes, vai diminuir o desempenho da rede!

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

o que eu faço então ??? estou com mikrotik em hotspot enviando sinal com um abocom em bridge, gostaria de colocar um tp-link 542 recebendo o sinal em um prédio e distribuindo pelo cabo de rede para 4 clientes ...

----------


## JHONNE

> o que eu faço então ??? estou com mikrotik em hotspot enviando sinal com um abocom em bridge, gostaria de colocar um tp-link 542 recebendo o sinal em um prédio e distribuindo pelo cabo de rede para 4 clientes ...


ponto a ponto

----------


## johnicar

TP-link 542 e um router, nao tem modo cliente, apenas o 543 tem, mas ele e router-cliente, nao repasa pra clientes atras dele o MAC.

----------

